# Did you get your yearly severance check July 1st?



## cda (Jul 2, 2015)

Due to a strange clause in his contract, Bonilla will receive close to $1.2 million from the Mets once a year until 2035.

That annual payday just happens to come every July 1. We're guessing Bonilla is celebrating somewhere right now.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-league-stew/it-s-the-time-of-year-where-the-mets-pay-bobby-bonilla-for-being-retired-180327650.html


----------

